# French Dogging Site!!



## barryd

Well one thing you can say about motorhoming (well certainly our trips) is every new stop brings a new surprise.

After three superb days at Etel in Morbihan, Brittany we moved along the coast a bit just south of Vannes. We were going to stop at the Municiple / Aire at Lormar Plage but decided it was a bit naff. No worries. Camping car infos lists a load of stop overs / wild camping spots just up the coast so we pull into the first one about 4 miles up the coast. Lovely. Nobody here and just 200 metres to the beach. Night falls and then the cars start to arrive in the large car park bit next to us. A few stop. Its pitch black so why are they here. Then Mrs D notices while she is getting changed (With all the bloody lights on) that the cars all cruising around are driven by single 50+ men! One even stops to have abn ogle at her! (well I cant say I blame him)

Im about to have a beer and then a couple of cars park near us and when I go out for a ciggy I notice in the half light the seats are down and heads are bobbing!!! Ah. It reminds me of my youth I think 

Hmm maybe but then more cars chug in and park or start to park next to the other cars and the one with the bobbing heads.

Thats it! Bike on, beer back in Fridge and off up the road to the next stop two miles away which is outside some apartments and one other MH there!!

So. Did we discover a French dogging site and if so do you want the GPS so you can avoid / dash there as quickly as possible / report it to the Gendarmes?

Ill have that beer now then!


----------



## rosalan

"Bobbing heads?"


----------



## aldra

cowards :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

We wild camped on an isolated car park at the top of a cliff on the East Coast of Ireland. Yes it was!!!!!! Next morning it was like skating on condoms !!!!!

We had wondered about the coming and goings. We had the blinds down.

And a good catholic nation to boot!!!!

Dick


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> We had wondered about the coming and goings.


More comings than goings I would have thought 

Pete


----------



## barryd

Sorry. It was a few
Miles south of Lorient, not vannes.

Aldra! Trust you. 

It's not that I'm a wuss but if it is morbihans premier dogging spot I can't say I would want to be listening to the chugging and goings on in the early hours!

For me bonking in cars was a teenage thing. It's the dodgy looking older single blokes cruising around that gave me the creeps. I live seeing young courting couples in love snogging In France. They seem to spend hours sat on park benches just kissing ( wish I'd gone on the French exchange at school now) but this was something much more sinister.


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> Sorry. It was a few
> Miles south of Lorient, not vannes.


..and there was me thinking you were in the Alsacien region....

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

A word to the wise :wink: 

Participate in this thread, and if you have email alerts going to a joint account. Prepare for some questioning from your partner. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dick


----------



## barryd

Ha ha ha nice one Dick'

I'm just waiting for the pm'z asking where it is! To avoid presumably


----------



## aldra

_Aldra! Trust you. 
_

You can trust me in anything

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Is this 'dogging'?


----------



## simandme

The main beach at Nice, was also a bit of a hot spot when we visited a few years ago.

We were quite happily sitting on the pebbles enjoying the midday sun, when a couple, 2m away, got very quickly into the swing of things. A group of teenagers near us were yelling at them, I turned round to see what all the fuss was about and could tell that the man was not wearing a condom (yes, a sight I am still trying to eradicate from my memory).

Needless to say, we thought, this was common for french people and that we were being prudes. Thus turned away and focused on the water.

The teenagers got the attention of the lifeguard who threw a bucket of water on the aroused couple; along with some lovely french words (don't know what was said, but it sounded good).


----------



## bigtree

Municiple or Municipal?


----------



## pippin

Bucket of cold water - so that's why they call it dogging!


----------



## Mike48

I've mentioned on here previously I had a "dogging" couple pull alongside my van while wilding in a car park in Cambrills Spain. All the action was there in full view literally two foot from my driving seat window. 

Another British couple - for a laugh at least that is what he said - pulled in front of them with their headlights on in the belief that the couple would move on. But the reverse happened as the male dismounted (so to speak) and the woman thrust her crutch forward so that we could see everything she possessed. 

Being a gent it was me who moved leaving the couple to get on with their activities.


----------



## GEMMY

There's a well known site 200 yards away from me, every time I take the dog for a walk there's no-one there.  

tony


----------



## nickoff

There can be worst things to see. A couple of years ago the good lady Bill and me were returning home from Italy in the m/home when we turned into an off road lay bye, in France, for a cuppa and a sandwich. Already parked up about a 100 yards further up was a car with 2 lads in it. They were just sitting there and after a few minutes 1 of them got out and kind of sauntered first one way then the other past us. The Mrs got a bit concerned and suggested that we move on. Because he looked somewhat effeminate I didn't think that they would be a problem. Anyway after a few more minutes a top of the range Audi pulled up and a bloke got out and disappeared into the woods, for a pee I thought. Low and behold "pretty boy" followed him. Another car, this time a flash Merc then parked up and the male driver also went for a walk followed by "pretty boy" number 2. It made for an interesting lunch but I must admit I was pleased to get back on the road. Different strokes for different folks I suppose 

Nick.


----------



## miffy

dose churchill my nodding dog comply :?: oh yes :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

Where's the video then? 8)


----------



## hogan

Never mind the video wheres the lat long, Google pics and precise directions how to get there.......sorry avoid.


----------



## barryd

N47.72325 W3.48206 fill ya boots! 

About 20 miles west up the coast now hidden away at a remote spot called Tahiti plage. Only us here (so far)

Stunning area.


----------



## pippin

Èh bien - j'ai mis cette location sur une site internet www.le_dogging.fr

A bientôt!


----------



## aldra

Well all I can say is the way the French and others get their bits out to pee in front of everyone, no turning away, 

seen one you've seen them all :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## pippin

Oh no you haven't!


----------

